# Taken Off bike by a car - What steps should i take for bike replacement/repair?



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

Hi, this is my first post on this forum and kinda A call for help;
This morning, on my ride to college I was struck from the side by Smart Car. I was using the middle lane of Blossomfield Road (Solihull) approaching the turn into my college, when the Smart Car pulled out to turn right hit the side of me and my bike; at the time I was coasting between 15 - 20mph, which was enough for me to smash his windscreen with my shoulder and damage the front of his car removing bits of trim and denting the bonnet. Minutes later an ambulance and 2 police cars blocked of half the road for an hour whilst paramedics gave me a check over, they said that i was lucky to have walked away; they asked whether I would like to got hospital, but I declined.
With that said the injuries I have sustained aren't serious, but these are what I have being 9 hours after collision;

Sizable lump on my head (I wasn't wearing a helmet, for my own reasons, but have now been shaken up into getting one) 
Large bruise on should where i collided with the cars windscreen
Bruised Feet and Ankles (Left foot struggles to bare weight when walking)
Large lump on the side of my right knee (Caused by the frame of my bike)
Lump on my fore arm close to elbow (Assumed from direct contact with the car)
And the odd bumps and bruises elseware
As for my bike, the damages;

Rear wheel has been knocked out of true
Damaged brake calipers (V-Brakes)
Seat was twisted out of position (Not damage, but shows how hard the hit was)
I haven't taken my bike to a shop yet, but I have read that after this kind of accident the frame may be subject to damage and same for the wheel. 
So here is the main part of this thread, what actions should I take in order for damages to be paid or for my bike to be replaced? I have full details for the driver including a record taken by the police, the driver himself admitted full responsibility as he failed to see me.
I am not looking to much to making a claim on my injuries as I don't feel that it is entirely necessary .
Many thanks for any responses,
Matthew


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Feb 2015)

if you've got the details, ask him to repair the bike. if you are going the compensation route, appoint a good local specialist solicitor, but don't expect a fortune. in any case, get a reputable local bike shop to give an estimate for the cost of the damage...


----------



## boydj (25 Feb 2015)

You can claim direct from the driver's insurance once you have quotes for the damage to the bike and any clothing damaged in the incident. You may feel different about claiming for injuries tomorrow, because you will be sore. At a minimum, get some photos of the bruises, but it's probably worth going to the doctor tomorrow to get your injuries properly recorded.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Feb 2015)

Try and do them for a new bike, just for the inconvenience of it all.

You should really have gone to hospital. Have a little read up on head injuries and concussion. As stated above, get down to the Drs sharpish.

Finally, I'm glad you're ok!


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Keep a very very close eye on any large lumps caused by blunt trauma landing on the frame. The picture below is what happened to my shin after landing on the frame (not wishing to alarm you but infected haematomas are no fun and that's it some while after the surgery)

As others have said, go to the doctor or hospital tomorrow and get checked thoroughly. 

If not allergic etc, take two paracetamol and two ibuprofen (with something to eat) before bed. You will hurt like hell tomorrow. Tell your tutor or whoever you won't be in either tomorrow

If you start to get a really bad headache. Blurred vision. Nausea or vomiting, get someone to take you straight to hospital or call an ambulance and explain you have had a head injury

Others have advised on how to claim for the bike. Given the extent of your injuries if not better in a week or two, I'd be looking at a personal injury claim. Take photos of all your injuries or have someone else do the but not conducive to a selfie

I wasn't going to claim either, but two operations, unpaid time off work, other losses, a very awkward time with my employer and pain and scarring changed my mind

Heal well


----------



## Michael86 (25 Feb 2015)

I had a similar thing happen to me, and like you I didn't want to claim for compo. I just kept in contact with him, and took my bike to my lbs. I got them to check over the bike. Then I arranged for the man to pay for the damage. The person that crashed into you, might not want to claim on his/her insurance and pay cash. Which would probably suit you better, then you won't have to wait as long. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

He does however need to tell his insurance company by law that he has been involved in an accident, plus all the details including the injuries to the cyclist. You have 3 years to claim for personal injury and I believe longer for damage to property. Go through his insurance, tales of people trying to sort it out amicably for cash and being shafted. It will take longer though


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2015)

I would have gone to Hospital, the police take it much more seriously then. If you walked away they tend to think "well he was OK"
Hope you manage to get the fella to pay for it.
BTW get well soon


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

Keep an eye on your vision. At this stage one of the earliest indicators that something is wrong. You'll be sore in that many places you might not feel it elsewhere.
If at any stage you don't feel "right", don't think "it'll go away". Get yourself seen as soon as possible.

I'd also say concentrate on yourself first, the bike second. The bike can't feel a thing


*Link for head injury added*
http://www.humanillnesses.com/Behavioral-Health-Br-Fe/Brain-Injuries.html


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> He does however need to tell his insurance company by law that he has been involved in an accident, plus all the details including the injuries to the cyclist. You have 3 years to claim for personal injury and I believe longer for damage to property. Go through his insurance, tales of people trying to sort it out amicably for cash and being shafted. It will take longer though


Taking payment , now for instance, would mean should you find you've actually done some serious damage you have no legal recourse to any further money.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Also, if the bike is your main form of transport and you need to use buses, taxis, etc make sure you keep all receipts for any claim. They fade apparently, so scan before they do


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

With regards the foot
Two bowls of water. One with the coldest water you can stand, the other with the warmest water you can stand. 
Hot water for five minutes, then into the cold water for five minutes. Do it a number of times.


----------



## Sara_H (25 Feb 2015)

Hello @cutler26 . Sorry to hear whats happened. Don't rush to agree with the driver just yet. You may want to consider contacting a solicitor, so don't agree to anything just yet.

I'm a nurse @cutler26 and I'm a little concerned that you're not able to weight bear. I think it may still be worthwhile getting checked out in ED, but either way, I hope the sore bits get better quickly.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

He's reading the thread at least


----------



## Arrowfoot (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> He does however need to tell his insurance company by law that he has been involved in an accident, us all the details including the injuries to the cyclist. You have 3 years to claim for personal injury and I believe longer for damage to property. Go through his insurance, tales of people trying to sort it out amicably for cash and being shafted. It will take longer though



Are you required by law to notify your insurance company?


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Well if not by law you certainly are by the T&Cs of your insurance policy if you want it to remain valid

From a legal site

Inform your insurance company as soon as possible. If you don’t, it could invalidate your insurance cover, even if the accident wasn’t your fault.


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Feb 2015)

Others have covered your injuries but damage to your bike may not be so obvious. What material is the frame made of ? steel, aluminum or carbon ?
Steel of course will be the sturdiest but worth checking the welds, aluminium may have cracked at joints that are not obvious. Carbon can hide its damage. My daughter had a carbon bike that she threw down the road in a finish line pile up, looked to be totally undamaged, was looked at by a shop even. 2 weeks later one of the seatstays suddenly cracked all the way through for no apparent reason in the middle of a race. Only way to be sure is have it xrayed but that probably is un-feasable. Hope everything heals and the driver puts their hands up to it. Are you a member of British Cycling , race gold, silver or ride member , if you are you get free legal cover i believe.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Others have covered your injuries but damage to your bike may not be so obvious. What material is the frame made of ? steel, aluminum or carbon ?
> Steel of course will be the sturdiest but worth checking the welds, aluminium may have cracked at joints that are not obvious. Carbon can hide its damage. My daughter had a carbon bike that she threw down the road in a finish line pile up, looked to be totally undamaged, was looked at by a shop even. 2 weeks later one of the seatstays suddenly cracked all the way through for no apparent reason in the middle of a race. Only way to be sure is have it xrayed but that probably is un-feasable. Hope everything heals and the driver puts their hands up to it. Are you a member of British Cycling , race gold, silver or ride member , if you are you get free legal cover i believe.


I've stuck with the injuries he's suffered because the bike can't get any worse than it is. He can.

I'll never lay claim to being an expert in head injury, but I've had my share of them over the years(due to epilepsy) and have become sort of unconcerned about the treatment required. I know what I've to watch for, what to do.


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

Thanks for all the responses, it is really helping me understand the steps that i should take. Taking the advice to have my bike checked and quoted, would it be best to have the bike reviewed by Halfords as my bike is a Carrera, or to a smaller store? I will try and make a trip to the doctors tomorrow, as I have a report from the paramedics that i need to add to my medical history.


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Hello @cutler26 . Sorry to hear whats happened. Don't rush to agree with the driver just yet. You may want to consider contacting a solicitor, so don't agree to anything just yet.
> 
> I'm a nurse @cutler26 and I'm a little concerned that you're not able to weight bear. I think it may still be worthwhile getting checked out in ED, but either way, I hope the sore bits get better quickly.


A couple of years ago when i was 16 (I am 18 now) I had another bike accident which resulted me in breaking and shattering the Navicular in my left ankle taking over 8 weeks in a cast for recovery; the lack of support i am having may be related to that previous injury as it has never quite been the same, and this crash had the bumper of the car closest to that ankle.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

@cutler26, why not put this time to good use. 
Start getting down on paper now what you remember. Doesn't have to be in order at this stage.
One reason being its still fresh in your memory, another being it will give you something to do. It will also highlight any gaps in your memory. Easy do whilst sat down, not watching the television.
If you feel upto it, from your description. Check the bike for any apparent damage. Ripples in the tubes will be easy felt if not seen.


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> @cutler26, why not put this time to good use.
> Start getting down on paper now what you remember. Doesn't have to be in order at this stage.
> One reason being its still fresh in your memory, another being it will give you something to do. It will also highlight any gaps in your memory. Easy do whilst sat down, not watching the television.
> If you feel upto it, from your description. Check the bike for any apparent damage. Ripples in the tubes will be easy felt if not seen.


I'll start writing a report style document for now, however the police have a very accurate but brief report. I will also try and look at my bike tomorrow, i believe the frame is aluminium so ill start at the welds/seams.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

I'd take the bike to a local bike shop. I'm sure one of the Brummies on here can perhaps advise on a good un... @User among others 

I'd go to the ED and get that ankle checked and x rayed


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I'll start writing a report style document for now, however the police have a very accurate but brief report. I will also try and look at my bike tomorrow, i believe the frame is aluminium so ill start at the welds/seams.


Just concentrate on getting what you remember on paper. The report style can come later. This is for your own use and reference. You may think you'll never forget it, but you'll be surprised how the finer details slip from memory.
Get what you know on paper, correct sequence of events can be numbered later and your report made up from there.

You'll say that this is easy say, and in part your right. But the bike can't feel a thing. Forget about it any damage to it, for now.
Three people advising you to get yourself checked over have all been in collisions. Myself included.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, it is really helping me understand the steps that i should take. Taking the advice to have my bike checked and quoted, would it be best to have the bike reviewed by Halfords as my bike is a Carrera, or to a smaller store? I will try and make a trip to the doctors tomorrow, as I have a report from the paramedics that i need to add to my medical history.


Any insurance claim will require at least two seperate quotes for the damage. *Do not seperate any part of the bike*. It needs to be seen as it is, by both shops.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I'd take the bike to a local bike shop. I'm sure one of the Brummies on here can perhaps advise on a good un... @User among others
> 
> I'd go to the ED and get that ankle checked and x rayed


Having seen the post where there's previous injury, I'd say get there now.
He can complete his writing whilst there.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Hmm I'd not want to be spending the night at the hospital unless concussion starts to show

@cutler26 are you there with your parents or living the student high life? Is someone looking after you, preferably a sober person! (I was a student once many years ago  )


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Just concentrate on getting what you remember on paper. The report style can come later. This is for your own use and reference. You may think you'll never forget it, but you'll be surprised how the finer details slip from memory.
> Get what you know on paper, correct sequence of events can be numbered later and your report made up from there.
> 
> You'll say that this is easy say, and in part your right. But the bike can't feel a thing. Forget about it any damage to it, for now.
> Three people advising you to get yourself checked over have all been in collisions. Myself included.


I agree that the bike can wait I'm just a little upset after I spent my week off going through my bike getting running amazingly, even re-lacing my real wheel which is now knocked out of true.


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Hmm I'd not want to be spending the night at the hospital unless concussion starts to show
> 
> @cutler26 are you there with your parents or living the student high life? Is someone looking after you, preferably a sober person! (I was a student once many years ago  )


I'm with my parents, my step-mother is a district nurse so i'm in good hands.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Hmm I'd not want to be spending the night at the hospital unless concussion starts to show
> 
> @cutler26 are you there with your parents or living the student high life? Is someone looking after you, preferably a sober person! (I was a student once many years ago  )


Thursday & the weekend begins. Also quieter at night.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Thursday & the weekend begins. Also quieter at night.



Fewer experienced staff. By far my biggest regret in terms of medical care after my accident was going to A&E at 10pm and not waiting until the next day when consultant orthopaedic surgeons would have been in the building to put me under and evacuate the haematoma and infection properly. But then I was getting quite unwell at that point and did t know what would happen then and subsequently. Go during the day tomorrow, morning when GP surgeries are open and seeing 'emergencies' unless you feel unwell. Won't be weight bearing overnight anyhow. Get the ankle under a bag of peas wrapped in a tea towel and elevate it on a few pillows to help swelling


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

I have taken the day off from college for tomorrow (I guess it wouldn't be wise any how), so I'm going to the doctors tomorrow; and see what they say. I suppose it would help me gather myself a bit better.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2015)

We must seem like a pack of vultures.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

We have his best interests at heart 

Anyhow bedtime for me

@cutler26 hope you manage to get some sleep and get all fixed up properly tomorrow


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> We must seem like a pack of vultures.


Actually Not, I am VERY appreciative of the support you guys (and gals) are offering. To be honest I wasn't expecting much of a response since this is my first post on this forum, glad to say i was wrong.


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> We have his best interests at heart
> 
> Anyhow bedtime for me
> 
> @cutler26 hope you manage to get some sleep and get all fixed up properly tomorrow


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## cutler26 (25 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3557769, member: 45"]Red Kite Cycles are close to the college and good.[/QUOTE]
I do pass them on my travels just off the island where stables is, but my home is in B45 (Rednal/Longbridge) meaning Red Kite Is about 9 miles away, suggestion appreciated though.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

Make no attempt to ride the bike. Explain that its an insurance quote that is required.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Thanks for the advice!


If you've hit your head, try and go without sleep tonight.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I agree that the bike can wait I'm just a little upset after I spent my week off going through my bike getting running amazingly, even re-lacing my real wheel which is now knocked out of true.


Been there. I'd just replaced the entire drivetrain on mine.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

@cutler26 how are you feeling today? Have you made that appointment at the doctors or been to the hospital?


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> @cutler26 how are you feeling today? Have you made that appointment at the doctors or been to the hospital?


I have tried contacting my doctors but the line is continuously busy, I had a look on the website and It states that appointments must be made to see the doctor; so I was thinking is thee Walk-in center a good option, as i really don't want to go to hospital.
As for myself I have stiffened up finding it much hard to move.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

Get a taxi to the walk in centre, keep the receipt. Or get a lift


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3557934, member: 45"]I used to live in Rednal.

Northfield Cycles?[/QUOTE]
I'll check them out


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Get a taxi to the walk in centre, keep the receipt. Or get a lift


My brother and Step-mother will be up soon so I will get a lift from them.


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I have tried contacting my doctors but the line is continuously busy, I had a look on the website and It states that appointments must be made to see the doctor; so I was thinking is thee Walk-in center a good option, as i really don't want to go to hospital.
> As for myself I have stiffened up finding it much hard to move.



Ring 111 and ask them for advice. 

If they think you need an emergency appointment at the GPs they can book it for you. Rang for my little one once and they booked her an appointment in the next 30 minutes! 

Equally, they may well say "go to a wall walk in centre" or "go to A&E", but at least you get professional advice that is recorded too.


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> Ring 111 and ask them for advice.
> 
> If they think you need an emergency appointment at the GPs they can book it for you. Rang for my little one once and they booked her an appointment in the next 30 minutes!
> 
> Equally, they may well say "go to a wall walk in centre" or "go to A&E", but at least you get professional advice that is recorded too.


Will do, thanks for the input.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2015)

The car driver sounds reasonable, but that's fine until the lying starts after the event.

He's admitted liability at the scene, with a couple of coppers hanging around, but his stance and story may change in the coming days.

No harm in giving him one chance to make good your damage, but if he prevaricates even in the slightest, I would claim direct from his insurance company.

It's a fairly straightforward process.

If you don't have his insurance details, you can obtain them from the askMID website for a small fee.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> No harm in giving him one chance to make good your damage, but if he prevaricates even in the slightest, I would claim direct from his insurance company.


Yup, get your injuries sorted out, but definitely talk to the car driver and see where he stands now that he has had time to think about it, talk to his mates (who will probably be convincing him it's 50/50 and telling him not to pay anything he doesn't need to) and generally calm down from his side of the incident. The thing is, if you have been badly injured, and with your ankle situation it's a possible, then you might be looking at physio and more to sort this out. The second personal injury comes in to it it's no longer a case of 'chuck me a couple of hundred and we're sorted' and you'll be in to insurance territory whatever. Even if personal injury isn't a thing, he might be thinking 'it's a bike, it'll be twenty or thirty quid to fix' while the bike shop start talking new frames or whatever. With a Carrera I'm guessing replacing the bike becomes economically sensible quite quickly down the line anyway (but I could be doing the brand an injustice price wise.)

It definitely sounds like you need to get an X-ray sorted to be sure of what has or hasn't happened though. Based on what you've said on here I'd be a bit surprised if that wasn't high up the list. You might be doing yourself a favour getting to the hospital sooner rather than later.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The car driver sounds reasonable, but that's fine until the lying starts after the event.
> 
> He's admitted liability at the scene, with a couple of coppers hanging around, but his stance and story may change in the coming days.
> 
> ...



I believe that as he was injured, he has to provide those details by law at no cost to the injured party

I wouldn't even start down the cash in hand route, too much aggro, prefer to sort through an insurance company. The police statement should remove any doubt of fault


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I believe that as he was injured, he has to provide those details by law at no cost to the injured party
> 
> I wouldn't even start down the cash in hand route, too much aggro, prefer to sort through an insurance company. The police statement should remove any doubt of fault



The OP was talking about taking a cash settlement for the bike from the driver.

It is an attractive proposition if he's prepared to cough up on the nail.

I believe nothing is lost by giving him that one chance.

That also appears to be what the OP agreed at the roadside.

Were I the driver and a reasonable man, I might be a bit miffed if an insurance claim landed when I had previously agreed to make good the damage with the cyclist.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Were I the driver and a reasonable man, I might be a bit miffed if an insurance claim landed when I had previously agreed to make good the damage with the cyclist.


It really depends on the claim and there is the problem that agreeing without sufficient information can be an issue.

I agree, I had a car drive in to the back of my car, agreed to sort it out cash at the time, contacted the driver the following day and he insisted through insurance. Cost me loads of hassle, wasn't really compensated for all the extra faffing about (getting quotes etc.) for what would have been a £100 issue. But, it's his right to ask to do it that way, I'd guess someone told him sorting it through insurance would cover all eventualities while doing it cash in hand might leave him open to further problems. No idea.

At the end of the day, I'd say it'd make sense for us to suggest what works best for @cutler26 and if that leaves the car driver a bit grumpy then so be it. Pay more attention next time. I'd not be a nobber about it, if you're going through his insurance, tell him. No point surprising him with it. If I hit someone and they mentioned personal injury, I'd be handing over my insurance details in a shot.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

I wouldn't wish to be held to what I said at the roadside having been knocked off my bike at speed and injured including a bang to the head. This is why the advice is to say little and commit to nothing

I too said to the driver (indeed the day after when he called to see if my leg was broken as had been suspected at the scene) that at that point I didn't intend on making a PI claim. 
But that was before I needed surgery, was about £2k out of pocket due to not being paid while I recovered from the accident and subsequent surgery, needed countless sessions of physio (Bupa are seeking redress too as they are significantly more out of pocket than me)

It's why drivers have to have 3rd party insurance by law. His insurance company also requires him to tell them he's been involved in a collision regardless of circumstance or fault if he thinks paying out of pocket negates that responsibility (I am not saying that is the case and he may well have told his insurers, not least as presumably there was also significant damage to the car in the collision). I never told the driver that I would be pursuing a claim, left that to my solicitor and his insurance company. I was advised not to engage with him directly

I'm sure the OP will decide what is best, but he did ask for advice. He needs to get his ouchy bits checked over first as a priority


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

If he'd settled last night at the roadside that would legally be it over with.
No further claim could be made against the driver(or the owner) if it was found out later that repairs alone, were more than what were initially thought.


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

I haven't made any deals with the driver at all; in fact the only contact I have had from him is when he came rushing over, apologizing and giving full admittance. Whilst i was in the ambulance when the police arrived, he again gave full admittance to the police and stated that he had failed to see me.
If i was to claim for damages to my bike for a replacement to be issued or for my bike to be repaired, how would i go about that? Would i contact his insurance are do i get help in the form of a solicitor? 
This is my first claim and i have no clue how the system works.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I haven't made any deals with the driver at all; in fact the only contact I have had from him is when he came rushing over, apologizing and giving full admittance. Whilst i was in the ambulance when the police arrived, he again gave full admittance to the police and stated that he had failed to see me.
> If i was to claim for damages to my bike for a replacement to be issued or for my bike to be repaired, how would i go about that? Would i contact his insurance are do i get help in the form of a solicitor?
> This is my first claim and i have no clue how the system works.



Tap his car reg into askMID - you tick the 'injured party' box because that's what you are.

This gives you his insurance company details.

You then contact their claims department explaining you wish to make a claim against their insured.

The person you speak to, if he/she has worked there for more than a week, will have dealt with many similar inquiries.

http://www.askmid.com/askmidenquiry.aspx


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2015)

Ask you can see its a minefield of advice.

My advice is get professional legal advice as soon as possible.


----------



## si_c (26 Feb 2015)

Sorry to hear about your injuries  I'd reiterate that it's probably a good idea to seek professional legal advice. It might be worth speaking to Slater and Gordon, who provide legal cover for CTC members, they offer no-win no fee style claims for non members too.

https://www.slatergordon.co.uk/personal-injury/cycling/

There are of course others, but its a starting point. Any decent lawyer should liase with the driver's insurance company for you, so you don't have to. Given that your bike has suffered damage and his car is damaged, it's likely he will be going through his insurers anyway as his repairs will probably cost more than his excess.

Hope you are feeling better soon, and glad you are seeking a professional opinion on your injuries too. Personally I'd have taken the opportunity to go with the ambulance to hospital, better safe than sorry.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (26 Feb 2015)

si_c said:


> Personally I'd have taken the opportunity to go with the ambulance to hospital, better safe than sorry.


I like to think that I would, but in my heart of hearts I know I'd probably not have bothered. Then my wife would have sent me when I got home...


----------



## si_c (26 Feb 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I like to think that I would, but in my heart of hearts I know I'd probably not have bothered. Then my wife would have sent me when I got home...



I always want to brazen it out and try not to look too much like a wimp, but the reality is my wife scares me sometimes and she shouts if I act like an idiot....


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

I really didn't have much choice when I was knocked off, my shin soon swelled massively and I could barely stand! I am of the opinion that anything more than a scrape, especially a head wound or swelling limb warrants a hospital trip. I'd rather spend a couple of hours in A&E than potentially months of sequelae of non treatment!


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

si_c said:


> Sorry to hear about your injuries  I'd reiterate that it's probably a good idea to seek professional legal advice. It might be worth speaking to Slater and Gordon, who provide legal cover for CTC members, they offer no-win no fee style claims for non members too.
> 
> https://www.slatergordon.co.uk/personal-injury/cycling/
> 
> ...


I have filled in the form for Slater & Gordon and submitted it, now just awaiting a call. Lets see how it pans out.


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

Well, today i have visited the doctors and she said that it all appears to be bruising and that it should go down/back to normal soon; she did say that if it was to get any worse then to book for another appointment. The appointed didn't really seem worth it as she only seemed to have had a glimps of my injuries and wasn't very conclusive. After that i have taken my bike to Northfield Cycles for an inspection and report on my bike, so that they can check for any damage caused by the crash and will be collecting it tomorrow.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I have filled in the form for Slater & Gordon and submitted it, now just awaiting a call. Lets see how it pans out.


They'll want a lot of information so as suggested up thread, make sure you document everything while it's fresh. Just bullets are fine, they'll probably have you fill in a form. Times, weather conditions, how busy it was etc as well as the actual circumstances of the crash

And get photos of bruising and swelling while they are fresh and continue to document in pictures until they go

Prepare for awkward questions about lack of helmet, but stand your ground, there is no legal obligation for you to wear one and it did not contribute to the collision


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

Did you get the PM @cutler26


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Did you get the PM @cutler26


Yes i am at the stage of seeking legal help, I have contacted Slater & Gordon as suggested; however it turns out that they only cover personal injury and do not deal with damages to my bike. The lady i have spoken to has given me a number which will help me seek for the correct firm.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

Two quotes for repair or replacement.
Even if the first shop declares it a write-off.

Its yourself first and the bike second, in this sort of situation. Take care.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Yes i am at the stage of seeking legal help, I have contacted Slater & Gordon as suggested; however it turns out that they only cover personal injury and do not deal with damages to my bike. The lady i have spoken to has given me a number which will help me seek for the correct firm.


I'm surprised S&G don't cover your possessions as well as PI? You could try LeighDay who do and are British Cycling's solicitors - however I think they only act on no win-no fee for members

The bike can be dealt with through the insurance company once you have quotes as above. Legal representation is advised for personal injury

I'm assuming you don't have car or home insurance with legal cover included


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

Avoid the ones you see advertising on TV. A solicitor used to dealing with cycling injuries is the best way to go.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Avoid the ones you see advertising on TV. A solicitor used to dealing with cycling injuries is the best way to go.


There are usually a few in the back of Cycling Active etc. I'll take a look in a bit


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

Having a look at the S&G site now, says

_"For a free consultation or to claim compensation for cycling accident injuries, call our specialist Cycling Accident Solicitors 24/7 on freephone 0800 916 9046 or start your claim online and we will call you.

We help cyclists injured in cycling accidents through no fault of their own to get compensation and rehabilitation support"_


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

Yes, of course. But the OP wants his bike fixed. He's not focused on a personal injury claim. That's his choice


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

The compensation should also help in returning him to the position he was in before the crash. I'd assume that would involve getting the bike repaired/replaced.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

But it'll take 2 years  I'm still going through the process at a year


----------



## S.Giles (26 Feb 2015)

I'm about two years into a claim for damages due to a cycling accident, so feel that my perspective may be helpful. Sorry, I haven't read all the five previous pages, so I may just be re-stating what has already been said by others.

My advice is to find a good solicitor. You are owed damages for your property, injuries, and the ordeal you have been through. If you want to forgo any of those, that is your prerogative, but you should think very carefully about it (you could always give the extra money to me:-). Compensation is exactly that, and is designed to put you where you would have been had the accident not occurred. The award can very easily be more than you thought though, once everything has been taken into consideration by a solicitor.

Remember the adage that a person who represents themselves in a legal matter has a fool for a client!

Steve


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

Just don't accept the first offer. Mine was frankly insulting and covered about half of my out of pocket costs, let alone anything else!


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> But it'll take 2 years  I'm still going through the process at a year


Just over three years for me. But false details were given by the driver, who didn't own the car he was driving.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

I'm just suggesting the OP may not want to wait 2+ years for his bike to be fixed  Although if it's his only transport, an advance on the settlement might be possible. But I think it'll get settled far quicker through the driver's insurance directly

I'm a bit surprised S&G fobbed him off given he was hurt too, but I don't know what he said to them about pursing a PI claim  He may simply want to get it over and done with if the bruises heal quickly with no lasting effect. I unfortunately wasn't so lucky hence the case. My bike was ironically the one thing that wasn't damaged 

If wanting to pursue the repair through a lawyer, he could try these guys

http://www.thebikesolicitors.co.uk/details.html


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

I just hope he's okay, if it is his sole means of transport. 
Many are nervous about getting back on the roads again after such an incident. I was always wary at the junction for a while after, one back on the bike.


----------



## S.Giles (26 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> My bike was ironically the one thing that wasn't damaged


Ditto!

I can't imagine why anyone who has been injured in an accident due to someone else's negligence wouldn't want to pursue everything that is legally owed to them. Solicitors are there to sort out the legal aspects of an accident in the same way as doctors are there to help with any medical issues that arise. Allowing impatience over bicycle repair costs to define the claim process could be a costly error of judgement, in my opinion.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

Hassle, as it is quite a lot. I've seen two experts for my side, and will need to see one again as I haven't recovered as much as I would like in the timeframe he specified back in June! It takes time to get the appointments, have the appointments, follow up when the report finally arrives. Fortunately, I don't need the money the accident cost me to live.

That said if I had suffered just a few cuts and bruises, I possibly wouldn't have gone down that route.

But a very harrowing procedure in A&E, then further surgery involving two nights in hospital paid for by bupa, I had to really. Luckily I am a british cycling member so it has perhaps been less hassle than if not

What happened to you?


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> I just hope he's okay, if it is his sole means of transport.
> Many are nervous about getting back on the roads again after such an incident. I was always wary at the junction for a while after, one back on the bike.



Ditto indeed, I pedal through there as fast as I can in as strong a position as possible, giving motorists the eye with a don't you even dare try motherf...


----------



## hedder2212 (26 Feb 2015)

ahhhh so that's what it was. cheers for getting me some more away from work time 
seriously, glad your ok. bike can be fixed/replaced and by sounds of it the driver hasn't really got a way out.


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

I have thought about the steps that i shall take, when i have received the report from my LBS this may be reinforce some aspects. Due to the inconvenience (Having to miss 3 days off of college, potentially missing assignment deadlines and most-likely not being able to work this saturday, also having to resort public transport a ridiculous expense in itself at £4.20 a day) that disrupts many aspects in the short term period; a claim due to the drivers negligence would be necessary as well as any damages caused by the accident, although i have yet to check any items that were in my backpack (There are items in my backpack that raise concerns, which are my External Hard Drive, my headphones, and some others which i use daily being an IT student) and not received the report on my bike as of yet.


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> ahhhh so that's what it was. cheers for getting me some more away from work time
> seriously, glad your ok. bike can be fixed/replaced and by sounds of it the driver hasn't really got a way out.


Haha, I like the time from college but not enjoying the pain of moving and taking half an hour to manage to sit up in the morning; and definitely not looking forward for the stress at college when i have to catch up on a weeks worth of work


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I have thought about the steps that i shall take, when i have received the report from my LBS this may be reinforce some aspects. Due to the inconvenience (Having to miss 3 days off of college, potentially missing assignment deadlines and most-likely not being able to work this saturday, also having to resort public transport a ridiculous expense in itself at £4.20 a day) that disrupts many aspects in the short term period; a claim due to the drivers negligence would be necessary as well as any damages caused by the accident, although i have yet to check any items that were in my backpack (There are items in my backpack that raise concerns, which are my External Hard Drive, my headphones, and some others which i use daily being an IT student) and not received the report on my bike as of yet.


Have you worked out yet if any of the frame of the bike may have caused injury to you. My left leg was caught between the frame and the front of the car. Caused a bit of bruising and swelling.

One thing I can't work out from what's been posted. How come your shoulder made impact with the windscreen and not the head.


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Have you worked out yet if any of the frame of the bike may have caused injury to you. My left leg was caught between the frame and the front of the car. Caused a bit of bruising and swelling.
> 
> One thing I can't work out from what's been posted. How come your shoulder made impact with the windscreen and not the head.


I was swiped from my left by a smart car (Incase you don't know they are pretty flat at the front so i supposed my shoulder was immediately on the window) and the frame was pushed into my right leg bring a swell out just beneath my knee, but has not colored and is painful to the touch.
From what I saw from inside the ambulance the screen was smashed on the car, but not from what the paramedics call a bull's eye but just from my shoulder smacking against it; my head, i think i tucked in as i do naturally.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I was swiped from my left by a smart car (Incase you don't know they are pretty flat at the front so i supposed my shoulder was immediately on the window) and the frame was pushed into my right leg bring a swell out just beneath my knee, but has not colored and is painful to the touch.
> From what I saw from inside the ambulance the screen was smashed on the car, but not from what the paramedics call a bull's eye but just from my shoulder smacking against it; my head, i think i tucked in as i do naturally.


How's the neck feeling?


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> How's the neck feeling?


Stiff, whip lash i suppose


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

It'll be sore for a while yet. Tip if you feel you have to sneeze, brace yourself back against something solid. Limit the forward motion. Take it a step further and extend the upper jaw over the lower. Sounds as daft as it looks, but it does limit the pain.


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> It'll be sore for a while yet. Tip if you feel you have to sneeze, brace yourself back against something solid. Limit the forward motion. Take it a step further and extend the upper jaw over the lower. Sounds as daft as it looks, but it does limit the pain.


Cheers, i found that pain earlier when i sneezed


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Cheers, i found that pain earlier when i sneezed


Just one of those daft things that they never tell you will hurt and a way to minimize it.


----------



## cutler26 (26 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Just one of those daft things that they never tell you will hurt and a way to minimize it.


Thanks, i really wasn't expecting such a response from all of you guys, although being an IT student with a life laced with computers i used to seriously doubt forums as i thought they were mostly inactive; Well I was wrong. I can't express the help that the members of this forum are providing.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Thanks, i really wasn't expecting such a response from all of you guys, although being an IT student with a life laced with computers i used to seriously doubt forums as i thought they were mostly inactive; Well I was wrong. I can't express the help that the members of this forum are providing.


There's plenty on here that would have answered if we didn't. Again most will have been through the same thing. That's why the thread I sent you to was started. Also where parts of it have come from.


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> There's plenty on here that would have answered if we didn't. Again most will have been through the same thing. That's why the thread I sent you to was started. Also where parts of it have come from.


I will definitely be using this forum from now on, every comment and post i have read are from down to earth people who don't waist time.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

On something like this its easy to to get mis-led. I did, used a no win-no fee solicitor who felt that £70 for the bike was a great offer. Then they were told how much I'd just paid for two tyres. Even sent them a copy of the receipt.

If it stops someone else doing what I did then I feel its worth it. On the medical side every injury is different. The one constant is that it takes longer to get over as you rediscover parts of yourself as they start to hurt.


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

I Have been looking on the halford website (since that is where the bike is from) and the most recent model of my bike of my bike (carrera subway) has a non sale price of £449.99 (http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=165534&productId=1024766&storeId=10001), my bike was given to me by my mother so i have no recipts for the bike itself and is the 2011 model and no longer available. 
I am monitoring the injuries and any issues arising like back and side pain i have been experiencing today.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

Just keep a note of them. If for no no other reason than it gives you something to do.
Check in store as well.


If it came from halfords, ask them if they do insurance quotes.


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Just keep a note of them. If for no no other reason than it gives you something to do.
> Check in store as well.
> 
> 
> If it came from halfords, ask them if they do insurance quotes.


Sure, i will pop into a store when im going to college again as i do pass one


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

The stuff in your rucksack still okay?


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> The stuff in your rucksack still okay?


My focus is my external hard drive that is very sensitive to knocks and bangs (getting hit by a car is a pretty big one), due to its mechanical nature; they are prone to instances such as the actuator of the drive hitting the head of the platter (may be hard to understand if you are not aware of how a hard drive functions) and locking in place. There methods to repair this but they are very hit and miss, the drive can be sent to a data recovery firm but will reach the end of its life there; that being said the data on the drive is mostley backed up so its not in my interest for means of recovery, just replacement of the drive as any damage that may have been caused will stay making the device a volatile means of storage. I will test the drive tomorrow but i suspect the worst.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> My focus is my external hard drive that is very sensitive to knocks and bangs (getting hit by a car is a pretty big one), due to its mechanical nature; they are prone to instances such as the actuator of the drive hitting the head of the platter (may be hard to understand if you are not aware of how a hard drive functions) and locking in place. There methods to repair this but they are very hit and miss, the drive can be sent to a data recovery firm but will reach the end of its life there; that being said the data on the drive is mostley backed up so its not in my interest for means of recovery, just replacement of the drive as any damage that may have been caused will stay making the device a volatile means of storage. I will test the drive tomorrow but i suspect the worst.


Any damage to the rucksack padding next to your back?


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Any damage to the rucksack padding next to your back?


I have just gave the bag a check over out side But theres theres no damage to the bag that stands out, the bag is pretty resilient to scratches and scrapes


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I have just gave the bag a check over out side But theres theres no damage to the bag that stands out, the bag is pretty resilient to scratches and scrapes


Damage from what was inside would transfer to your back.


----------



## si_c (27 Feb 2015)

Your drive should be ok, the heads park when it powers down, so there should be no damage to the platters with a little luck. You'd be surprised how resilient they are, dropped a box of hard drives down a set of stairs once and most of them still worked fine after


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

I was thinking more along the lines of anything that may have caused injury to the back.


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of anything that may have caused injury to the back.


Well i was carrying a tool kit im my bag and that was flat against my back


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

si_c said:


> Your drive should be ok, the heads park when it powers down, so there should be no damage to the platters with a little luck. You'd be surprised how resilient they are, dropped a box of hard drives down a set of stairs once and most of them still worked fine after


I would of closed my eyes and hoped for the best after dropping a box of them, I will do a full health check on the drive just for reinsurance


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

I was thinking, as i never had chance to photograph the car once i was thrown from my bike, would it be wise to ask the driver for images that he can provide? Also i need to gather insurance details, again shall i collect them from the driver?


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

You don't need images of the car. You're not claiming to have it fixed, that's down to him  I'd be extremely surprised if the driver would oblige but it's unnecessary. 

You should ask the driver for his insurance details if you are planning on claiming directly. Or do the askMID thing suggested before. You can ask the police for the reg number if you don't have it. If going through a solicitor, they will get the insurance details from their database from the car reg


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

^^What's said in the post above.^^​


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> You don't need images of the car. You're not claiming to have it fixed, that's down to him  I'd be extremely surprised if the driver would oblige but it's unnecessary.
> 
> You should ask the driver for his insurance details if you are planning on claiming directly. Or do the askMID thing suggested before. You can ask the police for the reg number if you don't have it. If going through a solicitor, they will get the insurance details from their database from the car reg


Which route would you recommend? (Insurance or Solicitors)


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

If looking for another solicitor, you could try http://www.cycle-claims.co.uk/ who have an advert in Cycling Active and don;t appear to just to PI. However, I'd be surprised if they'd do a standalone claim for the bike, it wouldn't be worth their while financially. If that's your only course of action, go direct through the drivers insurance Co


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Which route would you recommend? (Insurance or Solicitors)


Well as my new post, are you wanting to claim for injuries or just your bike? Solicitors make the money on PI claims, not getting a £400 bike replaced


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Well as my new post, are you wanting to claim for injuries or just your bike? Solicitors make the money on PI claims, not getting a £400 bike replaced


Aswell as my bike I am considering a claim due to the drivers negligence, as result of this i have had to take time from college possibly affecting my grades and the inconvenience of being limited with what i can do in my daily life, whilst i''m injured and without my main source of travel.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Aswell as my bike I am considering a claim due to the drivers negligence, as result of this i have had to take time from college possibly affecting my grades and the inconvenience of being limited with what i can do in my daily life, whilst i''m injured and without my main source of travel.



*You need a solicitor*. That is a personal injury claim. They will also take into account any injuries suffered as part of any compensation offer (but several years down the line potentially). I had my first offer within a few months, however, it'll be up to you whether you think it reasonable (the solicitor will also advise). To give you an idea, I was offered £1000 at that point (bearing in mind I was more than that out of pocket due to not being able to work after the accident and subsequent surgery)

However, it's not down to you to determine negligence, that's for the police. You should get the opportunity under the victim's charter to specify what action, if any you'd like the police to consider taking (prosecution, driver education etc). As part of the claim, you will be asked to complete a full detailed statement of what happened.

If it's affecting you psychologically, and you want that taken into account, you may well need an assessment by an expert psychologist (or indeed more than one). They'll probably send you to see a GP privately to be examined and to answer lots of questions about your injuries. T

It's a long process, it's can be quite a lot of hassle and stressful, so make sure you understand the process from the solicitor

They will deal with facts, not hypothesising how it might affect you. This is why it takes so long to settle, as really you don't want to settle until everything is back to normal. Once you accept any sum, that's the end of it. You'll get no more money, no more funding of medical care, no further repairs to the bike if it goes bang because something was missed etc

I would also suggest you try to get all the paperwork checked and proof read before sending anything


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

Ok, I'm going to take some time to look into it further before i make any actions


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

Just talk to someone, you don't have to commit to anything (that only happens when you complete all the paperwork and instruct the solicitor), but you do need to understand the situation


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Just talk to someone, you don't have to commit to anything (that only happens when you complete all the paperwork and instruct the solicitor), but you do need to understand the situation


Will do, i have just received a call from the local bike shop and the bike has now been written off as the cost of repair exceeds the value of the bike


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Will do, i have just received a call from the local bike shop and the bike has now been written off as the cost of repair exceeds the value of the bike


You just need Halfords or similar to do the same. It needs to be *in writing*


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> You just need Halfords or similar to do the same. It needs to be *in writing*


I took my bike to Northfield Cycles, and the guy in there has wrote a report stating the cost of repairs exceeds the value of the bike.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I took my bike to Northfield Cycles, and the guy in there has wrote a report stating the cost of repairs exceeds the value of the bike.


That's one of the two that will be required then.

Did they list the faults/damage. So they can be compared with the second quote.


----------



## cutler26 (27 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> That's one of the two that will be required then.
> 
> Did they list the faults/damage. So they can be compared with the second quote.


No list, just a statement. Is a second quote really required? I just spent £40 having the first one and i know i can get the money back but not until this case is sorted.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

cutler26 said:


> No list, just a statement. Is a second quote really required? I just spent £40 having the first one and i know i can get the money back but not until this case is sorted.


Yes it is. BUT if going the solicitor route, they can arrange and pay for it and claim it back as part of the settlement from the other party


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

Right now I'd say you'd settle up if they(the insurance) offered to give you a replacement bike. That's what they'd be hoping as well. 

That wouldn't cover how its left you feeling afterwards. Personal advice is not to accept the first offer made. As @vickster has said.

Get yourself sorted out first, aches & pains. Then the bike. Whilst you're sore, you'd be well advised not to ride anyway.


----------



## S.Giles (27 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> *You need a solicitor*.



*YOU NEED A SOLICITOR.*

Anything there that you don't understand? If so, I'll be happy to explain!


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

The lad's 18, cut him some slack


----------



## S.Giles (27 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> The lad's 18, cut him some slack


I'm trying to help him. My experience was hard-earned, as was yours.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

He won't be able to do anything over the weekend, let him think on it.

Do any of the cycling no win no fee solicitor firms have an office in Birmingham. Going along and discussing everything face to face with his mum there might be less intimidating than trying to do it on the phone

I have 20 or more years of life experience, and I've not much enjoyed the whole experience. I wasn't going to go down that route at the same stage post accident as the lad is


----------



## S.Giles (27 Feb 2015)

I would agree that it's important to have a face-to-face meeting with a (preferably local) solicitor. It shouldn't be difficult to find one. I ended up with a great solicitor that was within walking-distance of my home. His supportive attitude over many months has been invaluable to me. I believe that most compensation claims are dealt with on a no-win-no-fee basis, just because of the potential complexity of this type of case, and therefore the large sums involved.

It really pains me to see someone trying to deal with a situation they are not qualified for, and possibly getting a raw deal as a result. Being in the hands of a professional will take the anxiety away, _and_ maximise the settlement. What's not to like about that?

Edit: Any solicitor who deals with accident claims will be able to easily handle this case. There's no need to find a cycling-specific one.


----------



## vickster (27 Feb 2015)

That was the recommendation earlier in the thread, seems sensible

@cutler26 if you want to engage a solicitor, you could get in touch directly with S&G in Birmingham

http://www.slatergordon.co.uk/contact-us/birmingham/

It doesn't matter if the best solicitor is there really, all my dealings right now are through the lawyer's paralegal assistant. I've never spoken to her, it's all through email. The only conversation I had was right at the very beginning


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

Disagree on the need for a solicitor who isn't used to dealing with cycling related incidents.

You can present whatever you like with regards the value of the bike and anything used in cycling, and you stand the chance of having to actually prove it. Been there, done that and then got one used to dealing with them.
As a pedestrian you won't have been travelling at 10mph or more on the road, when hit. As a cyclist you do, with no shell round you. Even some motorcycle sites say seek out a solicitor used to dealing in motorcycle accidents. Similar reasons.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2015)

I learnt the hard way as well. 
I'd a driver that gave false details to the police on the night. Didn't own the car and the cars owner refused for three years to name the driver.
During that time I'd found the owner, details confirmed by the DVLA. Found the drivers real name, previous & present address(at the time), where he worked. The same for the owner.
By that stage I knew that the owner had one choice only. That being to name the driver or be taken to court herself.

The one thing money couldn't get me was my job back. Lost as an indirect result of the incident. Time off work put me top of of the list when the company moved.


----------



## S.Giles (28 Feb 2015)

classic33 said:


> Disagree on the need for a solicitor who isn't used to dealing with cycling related incidents.


Er...we do agree on something, then! 

Blimey.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2015)

S.Giles said:


> Er...we do agree on something, then!
> 
> Blimey.


Well if you're saying that a solicitor who is used to dealing with cycling related incidents is the best choice then that would be yes.

This, for me, is about trying to help someone out, when they find themselves in a similar position to what I've been in. In this case hit by a car. 
Accident Advice was started with the intention of making it possible to point people in a direction that may be able to help them. It was drawn up from a number of threads, here and elsewhere, and placed in an order most would be able to work from to help them get started. All had the common factor of the rider having been involved in an incident.


comma added after "for me".


----------



## cutler26 (2 Mar 2015)

Sorry about the lack of replies recently, i'd taken a few days to think about the whole situation and going to start contacting solicitors today.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2015)

Let us know if you need any support 

I'd try to set up a face-face meeting, go with your mum. Good to have someone else who can be involved in the conversation, ask questions etc. Same goes for when you have medical appointments


----------



## cutler26 (2 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Let us know if you need any support
> 
> I'd try to set up a face-face meeting, go with your mum. Good to have someone else who can be involved in the conversation, ask questions etc. Same goes for when you have medical appointments


I've spoken to Cycle Claims which you gave me a link for, and it looks like its a go. The women i spoke to said thank you for recommending them to me.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I've spoken to Cycle Claims which you gave me a link for, and it looks like its a go. The women i spoke to said thank you for recommending them to me.


No worries - I have no experience of their service, just saw their ad in a magazine!


----------



## cutler26 (2 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> No worries - I have no experience of their service, just saw their ad in a magazine!


Thanks for the reference, they where straight to the point and explain things fully. Is there anything that i can be doing now or is this the time to sit back?


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2015)

You don't need to do anything except make sure you have all your notes and photos (your sore bits, the bike) prepared, the police number, the police officers details, the driver's details etc, any receipts for expenses you've accrued where you would have used a bike (bus tickets, taxi receipts), the doctor's name and address, time/date of appointment etc

I also printed off a map of where my accident happened and a google streetview image as I wasn't able to go back to the scene easily. But you could take a photo and print it off in colour

They'll send you a very long form to complete. You'll need to do only in a factual way, clearly and with the necessary details to explain what happened from your side

I don't know if you need anything from your college if you've missed classes or work etc, but that can come later if needed

Have you read @classic33 's excellent guide?


----------



## cutler26 (2 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> You don't need to do anything except make sure you have all your notes and photos (your sore bits, the bike) prepared, the police number, the police officers details, the driver's details etc, any receipts for expenses you've accrued where you would have used a bike (bus tickets, taxi receipts), the doctor's name and address, time/date of appointment etc
> 
> I also printed off a map of where my accident happened and a google streetview image as I wasn't able to go back to the scene easily. But you could take a photo and print it off in colour
> 
> ...


I have most things ready and I have read Classics guide. The woman I spoke to should be contacting the drivers insurance soon.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2015)

Yes, they'll file the claim and I think the insurers have 14 days to respond. Don't expect a swift process


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> You don't need to do anything except make sure you have all your notes and photos (your sore bits, the bike) prepared, the police number, the police officers details, the driver's details etc, any receipts for expenses you've accrued where you would have used a bike (bus tickets, taxi receipts), the doctor's name and address, time/date of appointment etc
> 
> I also printed off a map of where my accident happened and a google streetview image as I wasn't able to go back to the scene easily. But you could take a photo and print it off in colour
> 
> ...


Thanks for that last part. Not all my own work though.
I thought having the majority of the information in one place would make it easier for people, should they ever need it.

Hindsight is wonderful.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2015)

cutler26 said:


> Thanks for the reference, they where straight to the point and explain things fully. Is there anything that i can be doing now or is this the time to sit back?


Have a look at Statement Template in Commuting and fit what happened to you into that.

Rediscovered any parts of yourself you'd forgot about?


----------



## cutler26 (2 Mar 2015)

I have received and complete a report from the solicitors and I'm about to send back to the woman who is dealing with my claim


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2015)

cutler26 said:


> I have received and complete a report from the solicitors and I'm about to send back to the woman who is dealing with my claim


Keep a copy of it for your records.
Even if this is photos on a mobile phone. So long as you can read it.


----------



## cutler26 (2 Mar 2015)

Sure i will print it now and add it to my folder


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2015)

Keep a copy of *everything.* Hard copy and electronic if possible (save photos onto a PC or USB). And a record of any phone calls

I'm surprised you've done the form already, mine took hours! Maybe it's just the preliminary


----------



## sheffgirl (2 Mar 2015)

Don't expect a fast response. It's taken 15 weeks to resolve my claim. Got a phone call today saying they accept liability, and to send proof of purchase for my new bike, and they will send me a cheque  Also gonna try and claim for the new pedals I had to buy (standards ones were too slippery) a helmet, and Bus fares for the month I was without a bike, if I can find my tickets.
Do you have witnesses? I think mine was swung by having a good witness. A lovely couple stopped and helped me at the scene, and the lady gave me her details as a witness. Would I be doing anything wrong if I messaged her to thank her?


----------



## boydj (2 Mar 2015)

Nothing wrong with thanking somebody who cared enough to be a witness. I'm sure they'd welcome the update on the post-collision events too.


----------



## cutler26 (2 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Keep a copy of *everything.* Hard copy and electronic if possible (save photos onto a PC or USB). And a record of any phone calls
> 
> I'm surprised you've done the form already, mine took hours! Maybe it's just the preliminary


I thought I had done the form... well it turns out its 16 pages long, good job i proof read.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2015)

Ah maybe then  Did you get it checked for spelling errors etc?


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2015)

sheffgirl said:


> Don't expect a fast response. It's taken 15 weeks to resolve my claim. Got a phone call today saying they accept liability, and to send proof of purchase for my new bike, and they will send me a cheque  Also gonna try and claim for the new pedals I had to buy (standards ones were too slippery) a helmet, and Bus fares for the month I was without a bike, if I can find my tickets.
> Do you have witnesses? I think mine was swung by having a good witness. A lovely couple stopped and helped me at the scene, and the lady gave me her details as a witness. Would I be doing anything wrong if I messaged her to thank her?


Just keep an eye on what you say. I got questioned over why I left my number with the vehicles registered owner.

Confine it to the fact that you got home ok. Make no mention of injuries received.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2015)

sheffgirl said:


> Don't expect a fast response. It's taken 15 weeks to resolve my claim. Got a phone call today saying they accept liability, and to send proof of purchase for my new bike, and they will send me a cheque  Also gonna try and claim for the new pedals I had to buy (standards ones were too slippery) a helmet, and Bus fares for the month I was without a bike, if I can find my tickets.
> Do you have witnesses? I think mine was swung by having a good witness. A lovely couple stopped and helped me at the scene, and the lady gave me her details as a witness. Would I be doing anything wrong if I messaged her to thank her?




15 weeks? You were lucky, mine was over a year and @fossyant even longer.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2015)

I've been a year with no end in sight either (partly because the injury hasn't healed yet)


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2015)

You should push for an interim to cover damaged belongings. Mine was getting on for 3.5 years to settle. Main issue was my shoulder didn't settle down till 18 months after shoulder surgery which took two years to get.


----------



## machew (2 Mar 2015)

What really helps your claim get processed quickly, is if you have a PC as witness and the driver of the other get pleading guilty to causing an accident by dangerous driving. 
Had a nasty case of concussion and wished I was wearing a helmet, But a new car out of it was the only up side


----------



## cutler26 (3 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Ah maybe then  Did you get it checked for spelling errors etc?


Got F7 for that


----------



## Gains84 (3 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear of your crash cutler, I'm reading with interest as I was taken out on Friday by a smidsy and just started the claim process myself.

From other's experiences is it deemed "fair" to try and get components replaced if they are only cosmetically damaged? Iv got things like QR skewers/pedal that are scratched/scraped up which still work but aren't nice to see as a constant reminder of what happened.


----------



## Bazzer (3 Mar 2015)

Gains84 said:


> Sorry to hear of your crash cutler, I'm reading with interest as I was taken out on Friday by a smidsy and just started the claim process myself.
> 
> From other's experiences is it deemed "fair" to try and get components replaced if they are only cosmetically damaged? Iv got things like QR skewers/pedal that are scratched/scraped up which still work but aren't nice to see as a constant reminder of what happened.



In my experience, err on the side of caution. Cosmetic stuff is going to be subjective, whereas if it's broken it's a lot easier to explan why the old one was replaced. Pedals are likely to get scratched through normal wear and tear. On the other hand, (assuming the rest of the bike is OK from an incident), is a road bike likely to suffer a deep scratch down the length of it's downtube?

When I was knocked off my bike, 21/2 years after the incident, the driver's insurance company questioned why I had bought a new helmet. Fortunately I had kept the broken one. 

As others have said, keep records of everything connected with the incident and its aftermath. Photos, receipts, detail of journeys, phone calls. It is so easy a couple of years, or even a few months later to forget what costs were incurred. You/your solicitor can always remove items from your list. Adding them in at a later date is much more difficult.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2015)

Bazzer said:


> When I was knocked off my bike, 21/2 years after the incident, the driver's insurance company questioned why I had bought a new helmet. Fortunately I had kept the broken one.


Short and simple answer there is you are following the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2015)

I had to send photos of the damage to mine. Not that I've been reimbursed yet for the cost of the new one. I was advised by police and paramedics to replace mine even though lightly damaged

I did foolishly throw away the tights the hospital cut off me so just had to provide a link to a comparable pair (no direct replacement available, a real shame as they were my faves)


----------

